# ICD -10 Books



## eroland (Aug 3, 2011)

I am in the process of getting our office ready for the transition to ICD-10.
I notice on the AAPC's website there is an ICD-10 book available with the 2010 Official Code sets. I would like to purchase this book, but is there a chance that since they are 2010 code sets, the codes could possibly change before the October 2013 implementation date? Would I need to purchase another book with the current code sets before the implementation date, or will the 2010 code sets still be accurate? I wonder if I should wait until closer to implementation date to purchase ICD-10 books... 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## cordelia (Aug 3, 2011)

The codes are still in a "draft" stage. They are not the finalized codes and won't be until 2013.  So yes, you will need to buy actual newer books come 2013


----------



## eroland (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the reply!  I just participated in a CMS teleconference regarding ICD-10. The last regular updates to ICD-10 will be made on October 1, 2011.
On October 1, 2012 there will only be limited code updates. Looks like it's a good idea to wait until 2012 to get ICD-10 books.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Aug 5, 2011)

*Waiting for ICD-10*

Something that I am doing with my students and you may want to try with your office is get them used to seeing what ICD-10 codes are going you look like. For example: 401.9 is now I10. A way to do that is to use the ICD-10 translator on the AAPC website. You don't have to be a member to use this service. An ICD-9 code can be put in and an ICD-10 code is revealed. I am having my students translate codes in their homework so that they can feel more comfortable with the codes. 

Another thing that is going to be important for writing ICD-10 codes is get your office to start writing the number 0 with a strike through. There are codes that start O0 and the number needs to be shown differently. Also strike the 7 so that it is not confused with a 2. Last the letter Z is also a new character in the codes. Teach them to strike through Z so that it is not confused with a number 2.


----------



## DBRYAN (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, 
This message is for Eileen Roland. I work for a billing department and we recently (within the last year) took on the billing for a ENT office. This is new to us and they also have an Audiologist at the office as well, and we have some questions on how to do the billing for the audiologist. Would you be able to give your contact info (whether it be email info or # to be contacted at)? My work email address is dbryan@aultman.com. 
I know that this post was from sometime ago, but I came across this and wondered if we could ask you some questions. thanks so much. 
Danielle B.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2012)

I am using Channel Publishing books and they are now the updated 2012 ICD-10 CM books I think they are excellent and my students love them.


----------

